# 2.7t issues after secondary water pump replacement



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Quick question... replaced the secondary water pump on my wife's a6. in the process i broke the vacuum check valve. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_S4--2.7T/Engine/Intake/Check_Valves/ES3314/ i have ordered a replacement but when i put the car back together and capped off the vacuum line to check for water leaks im throwing a ton of codes! i mean a ton... im hoping i didnt break anything else that i did not notice. how many items does this check valve run to. i guess my question is better suited after the replacement part comes in but i am a little on the worried side here. we are trying to get this car up to par as it has 145k and everything is starting to leak. i know people have broken this part or had one fail. did it throw a bunch of codes? it almost sounds like ecu failure? below i have listed the faults. yes the car has sat for 3 months... i tried to find a cheaper in town solution to the check valve but it did not work.

ENGINE------------------------------------------


VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 25 October 2011, 19:57:44.
Control Module Part Number: 4B0 907 551 T
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002
Software Coding: 06752
Work Shop Code: WSC 02325
VCID: 351DA2D71C4F
Additional Info: WAUED64B91N165930 AUZ7Z0A1882906
8 Faults Found:
16490 - Manifold / Barometric Pressure Sensor (G71) / (F96): Implausible Signal
P0106 - 35-00 - -


16621 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P0237 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate
Turbo/Super Boost sensor A low input



18321 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs ----Description 

Brake servo pressure sensor - short to ground
Cause 

Wiring short to ground, brake servo pressure sensor
P1913 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate


16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High
P0113 - 35-00 - -



17800 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P1392 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate - Cam position sensor



17746 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs
P1338 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate ---Camshaft Pos.Sensor,Bank1 Open Circ./Short to B+.


18041 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too Low
P1633 - 35-00 - -


16486 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs -------Mass air flow sensor
P0102 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate

abs------------------------------------------------


VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 25 October 2011, 20:05:06.
Control Module Part Number: 8D0 907 389 E
Component and/or Version: ABS/ESP allrad D56
Software Coding: 06397
Work Shop Code: WSC 02325
VCID: 351DA2D71C4F
2 Faults Found:
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU
P1857 - 35-00 - -
18264 - Shareware Version. To Decode all DTCs --------Throttle/Pedal Pos.Sensor A Circ. Error Message from Engine Contr.
P1856 - 35-00 - Please Register/Activate



trans========================
VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1
Tuesday, 25 October 2011, 20:05:43.
Control Module Part Number: 4B0 927 156 DJ
Component and/or Version: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1717
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
VCID: 729759CB2DA1
1 Fault Found:
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU
P1857 - 35-00 - -


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Didn't fix... I hear a boost leak though...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I found the leak.. fixed it... still all the faults remain after clearing. At first I cranked up the car and it sounded fine but as soon as I pressed the gas all the lights lit up. But the gas pedal.actually works now. 

All codes point to either boost leak or ecu failure. There's no way 8 sensors went out in a repair. The negative terminal was disconnected throughout the repair. Im lost. 

Ill be doing a boost leak test.

Edit.

Ok some codes point to the maf. I recall the hood was left open about 8 inches and it rained 2 inches with wind. Starting to think I found a strong lead . 

Not everybody chime in at once now!


----------



## Deezy (Jan 3, 2009)

Cleaned maf .. nothing. 
Unplug maf runs the same. 
Going to see what vag-com is reading from the maf and most likely replace. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------

